# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Хочу быть слингомамой

## kosharrr

Прошу совета и поддержки....боюсь, что дочь не полюбит слинг, месяц пользовались колыбелькой, но там всегда спасала предложенная грудь. В вертикальной намотке  с этим пока сложно. Поэтому приматываю 10 мин спокойствия, потом достаю, чтобы дать пососать и можно расчитывать еще минут на 10-15. Агата начинает беспокоится, выкручиватся, короче требует свободу. Сейчас гуляем в коляске по 4-5 часов в день ( чаще всего спит), а хотелось бы перейти на слингопрогулки. Что делать и как жить дальше? Может пока проблемы связаны, что голова еще плохо держится(нам 6 недель). Так хочется получить удобного в перемещении слингожителя(любителя шарфов), ибо коляска меня убивает  :Frown: (((((((

----------


## котенок

попробовать выйти на улицу в слинге. Дома мы тоже в вашем возрасте протестовали(жарко было), а на улице посмотрит чуток и спать устраивалась. Гуляли в ССК, ближе к 3 пересели в СШ.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Дома еще и не особо интересно сидеть в слинге, вот на улице поглазеть по сторонам можно. Моя вылезала из слинга, когда я на месте стояла, а когда гуляли, сидела очень даже хорошо.

----------


## котенок

мы тоже возмушались, если останавливалась. А если ходить, то долго могли спать

----------


## Домик в деревне

А я думала, что вы в слинге уже гуляете. А вы в коляске. 
Думаю, что можно попробовать выйти на улицу в слинге недалеко. И не стоять на месте, а именно идти, чтобы движения твои ее успокаивали. Ну и предварительно дома покормить основательно.

----------


## котенок

главное побольше уверености в себе и ребенке.

----------


## kosharrr

СЕГОДНЯ состоялся наш слинговыход, аж 2 раза  :Smile:  первый раз прошли 25 мин и успешно заснули(все же переложила в припасенную коляску) и второй вечером на час. Немного возмущалась в магазине, когда подгузы выбирали (вышли, все нормализовалось). Но пока голова не держится и побалтывается(я постоянно придерживаю) и как-то спать ребенку "стоя" 2 часа ???? может пока носить в слинге малышку немного и все же спать на улице в коляске. Что скажете, опытнейшие слингомамы?

----------


## kazangi

У нас ничего не побалтывалось. Голова просто лежала у меня на груди, довольно хорошо прижата была, а чтобы при наклонах не тревожить, полотном слинга прикрывала.

----------


## kosharrr

Так у меня это голова вертит во все стороны и глазеет, под полу слинга залазить ни в какую не хочет. А вообще при ходьбе как-то встряхивается, а шея-то еще не привыкла эту голову-то носить, нам-то всего сегодня 7 недель  :Smile:

----------


## Амина

Если устанет, голову положит, ведь ей ничего не мешает это сделать) А раз глазеет и головой вертит, значит, есть силы и возможности!) Больше доверяйте ребенку!

----------


## Еленк@

спать в вертикальном положении не вредно, при уловии правильного расположения ребенка.
голова спящего ребенка отлично держится полотнищем слинга-шарфа или подголовником май-слинга.
каждая мама решает сама как ей совмещать слинг и коляску. можно по делам-магазинам слинг, на прогулку в коляску, но у меня ребенок в коляске не сидел вообще.

----------


## kosharrr

Ну мой ребенок пока еще несидячий (далеко еще)...Но уже слингоживущий, как перебрались в необуль и в КНК так сразу полегчало. Спит там, по сторонам глядит, вот уже зреем на слинговстречу сходить у себя в Минске. От коляски пока не отказываемся, но все больше и больше начинает бастовать без маминого тепла. Стала спать хорошо дома, так подумываем ходить на улицу на бодрствование, заодно и развивающие занятия. Если заснула, то не беда....

----------


## Еленк@

не сидел - это я образно, т.е. не хотела в коляске находиться не сидя, не лежа. помучавшись с месяц я стала гулять в сск, ну а потом уже началось слингоманьячество: май, шарфы, куртки...

----------


## Stace

Мы в слинге с кольцами выходили на пробу рядом с домом, в итоге если походить какое-то время, деть засыпала и час спокойной прогулки был обеспечен. Можно было бы и дольше, но у меня уже терпения не хватало - нужно было домой бежать. Сейчас мы и в слинге-рюкзаке прекрасно гуляем по делам и на выезде в город на машине по магазинам и в коляске. Т.е. у ребенка и у меня всегда есть выбор. Для меня еще удобно то, что даже в дождь и ветер держа ребенка в слинге на себе я спокойна, что дочь не замерзнет, не промокнет и не затоскует))))

----------


## kosharrr

У нас уже все наладилось, спасибо за ответы  :Smile:  Вот только долго боюсь гулять, прочитала что каждый час надо доставать и разминать детя, типа у него там затекает и все такое.....Пока больше 1.5 часа не были внутри.

----------


## Jazz

О! А я и не знала про разминать... мы бывало по 3-4 часа в ССК гуляли, не вынимаясь, пока мелкий свосем маленький был.

----------


## kosharrr

ну я думаю в горизонтальных положения разминать не надо, а вот вертикаль? я пока сама сомневаюсь, деть спит и спокоен, но в этот день (длительного слингоношения) стараюсь устроить качественный СС днем (со мной спит лучше и дольше). Может это пока мы малышки??? Потом будет понятнее про самочувствие детя

----------


## kazangi

имхо, если детю станет вдруг некомфортно, он молчать не будет)))

----------


## Амина

kazangi, +1. Мы по 5-6 часрв гуляли на бедре (месяцев в 7-8), и ели, и спали, не выходя и не разминаясь))

----------


## Еленк@

если спит будить и разминать не стоит.

----------


## kazangi

все равно долго носить не получится без вынимания - ребенок все-таки в туалет часто хочет

----------


## Домик в деревне

+ к казанджи, т.к. да, даже если в подгузнике, то вынуть поменять надо, если высаживать, то вынуть предложить надо. 
вообще, я думаю сейчас, что весь сон хорошо не тревожить, а потом можно вынуть, пестовальную гимнастику поделать или еще какие манипуляции, умыть-подмыть, а потом и обратно можно привязывать и своими делами заниматься. Все-таки 5-6 часов не снимая, это вынужденная ситуация я думаю, редко так нужно, если только в путешествие.

----------

